# Oatmeal in liquid soap



## rafber29 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been playing around with making liquid soaps lately and I've been trying to make an oatmeal and honey body wash. I have made castile soap paste and now I don't know if I should have incorporated the oatmeal and honey during the cooking process or if I have to do it when I dilute it. I would appreciate any insight into this, Thanx!


----------



## soapmakingfun (Jul 8, 2011)

*What benefits does adding oatmeal do?*

I heard of making body soap scrubs as like in commercials and ads but what do they exactly do? and what other additives can be incorporated in homemade soap that you could recommend?

Any ideas will be a great help


----------



## rafber29 (Jul 8, 2011)

*benefits of oatmeal*

Oatmeal can act as an exfoliant in body products like the body scrubs you mentioned, and it has a soothing anti-inflammatory quality that helps relieve dry itchy skin. It's usually paired with honey which is a natural humectant and anti- irritant. As for additives, you could play around with adding different herbal or floral accents to your soap or making different Essential Oil blends to benefit from their combined medicinal properties; it all depends on what you want your soap to do for you and your skin.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 8, 2011)

Since liquid soap has water, adding honey or oatmeal to it, I would add a preservative.


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: benefits of oatmeal*



			
				rafber29 said:
			
		

> Oatmeal can act as an exfoliant in body products like the body scrubs you mentioned, and it has a soothing anti-inflammatory quality that helps relieve dry itchy skin. It's usually paired with honey which is a natural humectant and anti- irritant. As for additives, you could play around with adding different herbal or floral accents to your soap or making different Essential Oil blends to benefit from their combined medicinal properties; it all depends on what you want your soap to do for you and your skin.


Considering it's a wash off product, and a surfactant to boot mmeaning it's "super wash off", I'd not expect it to do much beyond cleaning and maybe smelling good. 

Oh, pumps don't like scrubbies if they are very big. 

And I agree with soapbuddy that a preservative is called for.


----------

